# Pioneer VSX 40 and Roku



## bobp2101 (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a Pioneer VSX 40 reciever this has been great but recently we bought a Roku premiere+. After plugging in the HDMI the system worked great until we shut it down and started it up the next day. THe combination of the Roku and samaung plasma turn on and show "not supported" if I unplug the HDMI from Roku and plug it back in all is fine and works great until the next shutdown and startup. THen we need to repeat the process.

Any ideas or fixes would be appreciated


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That sounds like an HDMI handshake issue to me. Is there a firmware update available for the AVR?


----------

